# How do you deal with 30 Chameleons



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So I play Lizardmen... I'm running a kitted out Slann and 30 chameleons.

Nobody I've played against (Elves, Ogres, Dwarfs, Empire) has had a good solution for dealing with the Chameleons. Its to the point where it's not that much fun to play with them since NOBODY seems to have a way to deal with them effectively...

Here's how they're used...
- they scout onto a flank - in order to miss a charge by not being in LoS or I put them in front of my opponents beater unit in order to give them a "proper seeing to"
- the shoot 60 poisoned attacks at something - most of it dies...
- when they get charged and they stand and shoot

By that time, my Slann has already dropped dwellers once or twice and whatever charged the Chameleons have been hurt pretty bad by the poison.

What I'm finding is that if they ignore them, I just keep knocking chunks out of thier army... 

Any ideas?

BTW - I *think* Skaven can deal with them via the meatshield and cheap big units... but otherwise, they've been pretty darn effective.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dwarven Flame Cannons and Mass Thunderers with Grudge thrower support would be my solution. I am not sure how effective that would be as I haven't played against that many chameleons before. But that would be what I would try.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Assault Cannons!

On a serious note, Dark Elf Corsairs with repeater hand bows. That's alot of shots and good armour vs shooting.

And poison isn't much use against the undead.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

they will always take a good chunk out of the enemy before they go down


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

how a bout a massive block of cavelry? baring that a charge from a lot of ogre butchers!
or may be just magic them to death.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chaos warrior bricks with mark of nurgle. Artillery.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

As a lizard and a chaos player the best way l have seen to deal with them is to use magic that does not use a template.

Due to the fact there not in a tight formation and template weapon will not hit that many of them (small will get 2 to 3 and a large will get about 5 if it hits.) so the best way to deal with them is spells like fireball. For example if you cast it off at lv 3 its 3d6 hits with 2's to kill, of cause the only issue with that is that its magic and odd's are they will have a Slann.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

with my WE I would just march 2 units of glade riders round onto both flanks of the chammys: I'm going to lose 1 unit and then the other get a free charge (without stand and shoot) which should be into a flank/rear. I get 10 attacks, charge and flank/rear and the chammys get few return attacks, then I just run them down when they break.

With ogres either fire scraplaunchers at them (if I have any) or just ignore the hell out of them.... my army would just march off.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Never thought of playing 30 Chams. I only have 10! (With Oyxtol). Isn't there a spell that reduces the effectivness of shooting attacks? I seem to remember it being used against High Elves and stuff. Other than that, cheap units take the shots, follow up cheap unit takes stand and shoot and a fast unit gets the free charge. I'd personally go for them first as a Lizzie player I'd know their power!


----------

